
Stilumus – New JavaScript Framework from Basecamp is out - ShirsenduK
https://github.com/stimulusjs/stimulus
======
okket
Name is wrong, it's called "Stimulus" (I guess from 'to stimulate'), not
"Stilumus".

------
mhd
It's available on github, but "out"? It seems they're still gearing up for a
1.0 release.

